# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی جندی شاپور یا پزشکی ساری یا آزاد تهران

## After4Ever

با سلام یکی از اقوام ما که دختر خانم هستن پزشکی در اهواز قبول شدن 
گویا ساری هم آوردن
و ازاد تهرانم که دیروز جوابش بود

به نظر شما برای ایشون با توجه به این که دختر هستن و در اولین کنکور  این رشته ها رو قبول شدن به نظر شما کدوم براشون مناسبه 
راستی ساکن تهرانم هستن


ممنون میشم کسایی که تجربه ی این شهرا و دانشگاه ها رو دارن راهنمایی کنند


هزینه ازاد براشون بالاست

----------


## tabrizcity

خب با این اوصاف 100 درصد آزاد تهران براشون عالیه البته اگه مشکل مالی نباشه

----------


## After4Ever

> خب با این اوصاف 100 درصد آزاد تهران براشون عالیه البته اگه مشکل مالی نباشه



هزینه ازاد براشون بالاست

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

ساری خیلی خوبه..هم نزدیک ب تهرانه هم اینکه خیلی خوش اب و هوا و سر سبزه...اصن ساری کجاااا و اهواز با اون گرماش کجاااا

----------


## tabrizcity

> هزینه ازاد براشون بالاست


خب آزاد تهران عالی بود حالا اگه هزینه براشون بالاست دو تا انتخاب میمونه
ساری تا تهران : 278 کیلومتر - زمان : 3 ساعت و 54 دقیقه 
اهواز تا تهران 827 کیلومتر است که این مسیر تقریبا 9 ساعت و 30 
اگه میخوان یکی دو هفته یه بار بیان کنار خانواده طبیعتا ساری بهتره البته بازم خیلی معیار های دیگه هست که باید با شرایط خودشون انتخاب کنن

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

ولی چطو دولتی دوجا قبول شدن؟؟؟؟کارنامه نهایی ک نیومده

----------


## After4Ever

> ولی چطو دولتی دوجا قبول شدن؟؟؟؟کارنامه نهایی ک نیومده




گویا ساری ترم بهمن میارن چون اهواز ترم یک اوردن 

ولی هنوز به قول شما نیومده

----------


## اسطوره

با این شرایطی که گفتید اگه من بودم که ساری رو میرفتم!!!!

----------


## Lullaby

Sari

----------


## After4Ever

جالبه خودم بهش گفتم اهواز چون سطح علمیش بالاتره
حالا خودش این نظرا رو بخونه کلی بهم بد و  بیراه می گه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## parisammd

> با سلام یکی از اقوام ما که دختر خانم هستن پزشکی در اهواز قبول شدن 
> گویا ساری هم آوردن
> و ازاد تهرانم که دیروز جوابش بود
> 
> به نظر شما برای ایشون با توجه به این که دختر هستن و در اولین کنکور  این رشته ها رو قبول شدن به نظر شما کدوم براشون مناسبه 
> راستی ساکن تهرانم هستن
> 
> 
> ممنون میشم کسایی که تجربه ی این شهرا و دانشگاه ها رو دارن راهنمایی کنند
> ...



اول ازاد ولی چون هزینش براشون بالاس سار ی خب مسلما بهتره
البته شهرستانم همچین کم خرج نیست خرج خونه و خورد و خوراک و رفت و امد هم خیلیه

----------


## Hellish

عجب سوالی !!!!

معلومه که ساری....

هم شهرش هم اب و هواش هم سطح علمیش ..،

من خودم مازندرانم...

پزشک معالج خاهرم ک هم خودش هم برادرش جزو پزشکان مطرح و برتر کشورند استاد دانشگاه ساری هستن

و سطح علمی دانشگاه رو تایید کردن(خودم یکبار با ایشون در مورد کنکور و دانشگاه صحبت کرده بودم)

----------


## magicboy

اهواز تنها فرقش با جهنم اینه که ریز گرد هم داره

----------


## Saeedza160

فقط میتونم بگم گرمای جنوب واسه خود ما هم طاقت فرساست....

----------


## ezio auditore77

هوای ساری شرجیه
برای غریبه سخته

----------


## After4Ever

> هوای ساری شرجیه
> برای غریبه سخته




اهواز مگه بدتر نیست؟

----------


## Gladiolus

> اهواز مگه بدتر نیست؟


اهواز فقط یکی دو ماهش شرجیه

----------


## Gladiolus

من خودم اهوازی ام
اهواز برای کسی که به گرما عادت نداشته باشه زیاد جالب نیست
از فروردین تا مهر گرمه
بعدش هوا عالیه مثل بفیه جاها یخبندون نیست
سطح علمی دانشگاه بسیار بالاست
ولی خوب نسبت به تهران خیلی فاصله بیشتری داره و سخته برای رفت و آمد اگه نخواد با هواپیما بره

----------


## radinn

درود به همه
اهواز سطح دانشگاه خیلی خوبی داره اما برای کسی که تهران زندگی کرده یه مقدار گرماش اذیت کنندس اما من اگر جای ایشون بودم سعی میکردم جای نزدیک تری رو انتخاب میکنم

----------


## ARYAN

من خودم خوزستانيم و اتفاقا مازندران دارم درس مى خونم (دندون اهواز قبول نشدم).

قبلا پست كاملى راجع به اهواز داده بودم توى يكى از تاپيك ها ...اول اينكه اگر الان رتبه بندى دانشگاه ها رو نگاه كنيد،جندى شاپور به عنوان اولين دانشگاه علوم پزشكى ايران ( فكر كنم تنها دانشگاه باستانى علوم پزشكى ايران) الان رتبه ى پايين ترى از بعضى دانشگاه ها داره كه البته به خاطر سطح واقعى الان دانشگاه نيست و مثل اينكه يه سرى مشكلات خاصى! بوده و توى رنكينگ اينجورى شده. و زمانى كه اهواز تيپ يك بود دانشگاهش،بعضى از علوم پزشكى ها هنوز همه ى رشته ها رو نداشتن.

بگذريم...اهواز يكى از هشت كلانشهر رسمى كشوره (در كنار تهران،كرج،اصفهان،شيراز،مش  هد،قم و تبريز) و از سارى شهر خيلى بزرگ ترى هست و امكانات بيشترى داره...مردم خوزستان ( به نسبت يك سوم فارس،لر و بختيارى،عرب هستند.به همراه ساير قوميت ها كه بيشتر به واسطه ى كار در اهواز هستند) به خونگرمى و مهمان نوازى شهرت دارند (و صد البته خوب و بد همه جا هست)...
و البته اينكه تفريحات موجود در مازندران با خوزستان قابل مقايسه نيست و مازندران هر شهرش چندين و چند مكان طبيعى و گردشگرى داره.

 در كل ولى براى دختر نزديك بودن و رفت و آمد راحت تر،اولويت مهم ترى براى اكثر خانواده ها هست (سارى با دو جاده ى هراز (ابتدا به آمل و بابل و قائم شهر وارد ميشه) و سوادكوه به تهران راه داره و حدود 3.5 تا 4.5 ساعت ميشه در صورت نبود ترافيك...ولى اگه اهواز بخوان بيان احتمالا گزينه ى هواپيما رو از آن پس انتخاب خواهند كرد).

خيلى از توضيحات ديگه ام تو يه تاپيك ديگه بود.

راستى...چطور توى دو رشته محل سراسرى پذيرفته شده اند؟! امكان نداره كه.

----------

